# YouTube: Paul Washer on Seeker Sensitive



## Sonoftheday (May 21, 2008)

[video=youtube;_0h7qyzeX40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0h7qyzeX40[/video]

This was pointed out as a clip related to a previous video I linked. After watching it I had to make a thread for it.


----------



## christianyouth (May 21, 2008)

Brother Paul Washer is right on this. It's a sad commentary for broad evangelicalism.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 23, 2008)

I love this guy - he tends to be painfully correct (bitter medicine, but needed.)


----------



## Ivan (May 23, 2008)

One of the best preachers of our day....and a Southern Baptist to boot!


----------



## InevitablyReformed (May 23, 2008)

Is this guy getting popular in the SBC and America? He seems to be causing quite a stir.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (May 23, 2008)

InevitablyReformed said:


> Is this guy getting popular in the SBC and America? He seems to be causing quite a stir.


he's been ruffling SBC feathers for some time, I first heard him in '97.

He is going to be in Springfield, IL Sept. 20-21. Dr. Curt Daniel is having him for his annual conference, he will speaking of true conversion and its fruits. I am looking forward to going.


----------



## HaigLaw (May 23, 2008)

Railing against a watered-down gospel is always timely!


----------



## turmeric (May 23, 2008)

"There is nothing deeper than the Gospel..."

What he said!


----------

